# F48 6NS coding



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Recently bought a F48 without extended Bluetooth, I have searched around on how to upgrade 6NH to 6NS but my problem is the car does not have 6NH in it's VO.
The car has HU_ENTRYNAV but no CMB_MEDIA. Below is the VO from E-SYS. 
Do I just add 6NS without removing anything ?

Any help much appreciated.

1CB,230,249,255,258,28B,2PA,2TB,2VB,2VG,302,313,316,322,3AG,3AR,3AT
3L8,423,428,430,431,470,473,481,493,494,4FD,4LU,508,534,544,563,575
5A4,5AV,5DP,610,650,654,674,698,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AN,6AP,6UP,775,7HW
812,850,853,877,880,8KA,8S2,8S3,8SM,8TF,8TG,9AA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> ...
> Do I just add 6NS without removing anything ?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Ant_5246 (Mar 16, 2016)

Apologies for bumping an old thread, I too have an F48 without enhanced bluetooth but would like to enable the office function. I am brand new to coding so slowly working my way through plenty of guides. I noticed the above with some code, the original poster refers to 'adding it' - my car has the large navigation pro. How do I 'add' the above code to enable enhanced bluetooth?
Thanks,
Antony


----------



## MrTracey (Jul 7, 2014)

Ant_5246 said:


> Apologies for bumping an old thread, I too have an F48 without enhanced bluetooth but would like to enable the office function. I am brand new to coding so slowly working my way through plenty of guides. I noticed the above with some code, the original poster refers to 'adding it' - my car has the large navigation pro. How do I 'add' the above code to enable enhanced bluetooth?
> Thanks,
> Antony


I don't want to appear unhelpful, and I've already pointed you in the direction of the information you need - but if after reading the guides you are asking questions like this then I would seriously consider not going any further in case you do some damage.

Anyway, for what it's worth, you add it by typing it in to the VO list.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ant_5246 said:


> Apologies for bumping an old thread, I too have an F48 without enhanced bluetooth but would like to enable the office function. I am brand new to coding so slowly working my way through plenty of guides. I noticed the above with some code, the original poster refers to 'adding it' - my car has the large navigation pro. How do I 'add' the above code to enable enhanced bluetooth?
> Thanks,
> Antony


See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

I have read all the tutorials for this but I don't understand something .
If I write FA to the car as described in this step in the tutorial "9. Click VCM master tab, and click write FA FP. New FA will be written to the car" , this means that I will have problems when my dealer makes updates in my car ?
Do I have to avoid this step so that I avoid such problems ?

Thanks in advance for anyone who can clarify this .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkont said:


> I have read all the tutorials for this but I don't understand something .
> If I write FA to the car as described in this step in the tutorial "9. Click VCM master tab, and click write FA FP. New FA will be written to the car" , this means that I will have problems when my dealer makes updates in my car ?
> Do I have to avoid this step so that I avoid such problems ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who can clarify this .


Do not write 6NS to VCM. Just Edit FA, Load FA in Coding Module, Activate FA, and VO Code with it.


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

That was fast , you are great.

So , doing what you wrote , I will not have car update problems but I will lose Enh.Bl. after dealers update.

On the other hand , if I write FA to VCM the Enhanced Bluetooth settings will be permanent but errors during the car update process might appear , right ?

***931;***964;***940;***955;***952;***951;***954;***949; ***945;***960;***972; ***964;***959; SM-G955F ***956;***959;***965; ***967;***961;***951;***963;***953;***956;***959;***960;***959;***953;***974;***957;***964;***945;***962; Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkont said:


> That was fast , you are great.
> 
> So , doing what you wrote , I will not have car update problems but I will lose Enh.Bl. after dealers update.
> 
> On the other hand , if I write FA to VCM the Enhanced Bluetooth settings will be permanent but errors during the car update process might appear , right


Yes.


----------

